# Prayer Request



## mattuga (Aug 18, 2015)

I have an uncle in serious condition down around Shellman Bluff area where he currently lives but is hospitalized in Savannah area, Harry Long.  He is my dad's only sibling just pray for health clearances in the face of the unknown, lots of unanswered at this point. I know the power of prayer and have seen it, would love to know my fellow GON folk are praying for him the same way us strangers do on here.  Thanks for your time, please pray.  He is a good man and gave me countless lessons in the outdoors and he loves Jesus.  My dad did did the important part of raising me Christian and fishing but my uncles added the fire power of life to hunting in addition to my dads love of fishing.

We have so much family praying for this I find it awesome that there is an internet forum that I feel will actually result in prayer.  Hence the reason I took the time, this forum rocks.  Prayer works.


----------



## 1988USMC (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm praying for the healing touch of our Lord upon your uncle.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 18, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 18, 2015)

Prayers sent for your uncle.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 18, 2015)

Prayers sent for your Uncle


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 19, 2015)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 21, 2015)

my prayers for God's hand in this


----------



## Jason Stringer (Aug 21, 2015)

Praying


----------

